# How can I get more people to see my artworks?



## EffiEvilmeow (Jan 21, 2022)

First of all, I'm new to the community and might be getting a bit ahead of myself here. 

I've drawn quite a few pieces in my short time here, and most of my art doesn't get much attraction. I post to FA, twitter and reddit (and patreon, even though I don't expect to get patrons in a long while). I'm trying to post something everyday, and I think a lot of folks would like them. But how can I find those people and point them to my artwork? I'd like to connect with other artists as well and be a part of the community more.

Gaining any amount of following takes time of course, but are there things that I can do to aid that?


----------



## Aquasystem (Jan 21, 2022)

I'm pretty new myself too I wish I knew how to gain this faster so I'm really sorry I don't but if it helps would you like it if we follow each other first? Maybe if we build up communication with others and get to know the community people will come to you eventually I'm sure you'll reach your goals! :0 I'm willing to watch and see your account if you want! It'll be nice to be able to support each other this way,if you wanna see my page here's the link to it! https://www.furaffinity.net/user/aquasystem/

And you can give me the link to yours


----------



## EffiEvilmeow (Jan 21, 2022)

Yes, it would be nice to connect with other newbies too! My Fa is https://www.furaffinity.net/user/effievilmeow/


----------



## Aquasystem (Jan 21, 2022)

EffiEvilmeow said:


> Yes, it would be nice to connect with other newbies too! My Fa is https://www.furaffinity.net/user/effievilmeow/


daaaanggg ur art is super cool i really love it :0!!


----------



## Aquasystem (Jan 21, 2022)

also ur my first watcher thank you so much <3


----------



## EffiEvilmeow (Jan 21, 2022)

Thanks! I went through your gallery and I really love the way you use colours and your overall style is really unique!


----------



## Aquasystem (Jan 21, 2022)

EffiEvilmeow said:


> Thanks! I went through your gallery and I really love the way you use colours and your overall style is really unique!


Thanks! That's super sweet of you to say!! I wish the both of us luck in our pursue to getting that clout in FA dkjsfbsjkf


----------



## Hoodwinks (Jan 21, 2022)

Hey there! 

I'd say a good place to start is by talking to people. Get involved in the art community, find artists you like, comment on people's work and share the love.


----------



## KhramChee (Jan 21, 2022)

I'd say don't be afraid to try new websites and apps. 
I found that DeviantArt wasn't working for me anymore so I switched to Furaffinity. It is quite slower to grow here, but once you get some traction it stays consistent.
Other sites I'd recomment trying out are Twitter and Telegram (chat app).


----------



## zigmenthotep (Jan 21, 2022)

So here's the problem: nobody wants to see your art. So the question becomes not how to get people to see your art, but how to make them want to see your art. And the answer to that is two-fold: Make art people want to see, and put it somewhere they can find it.

Fur Affinity gets around 14,000 posts per day, and Twitter an amount that is so big as to not be worth looking up. They're both good places once someone's found you, but getting "discovered" is incredibly difficult.

So how to make art people want to see? Well, people usually aren't searching for general art, they're more likely to be searching for "Judy Hopps" than "rabbit." So art of characters people are looking for is more likely to be found. In this community specifically, gift art is really good too, as any popular figure is going to have at least one character associated with them. For example, I recently did a couple of pieces of gift art for BetaEtaDelota, and that got a few thousand eyes on my art on Twitter (which translated to like, 1 new follower, so don't expect too much)
The important thing here is to remember that not everyone wants gift art, some people specifically don't want spicy gift art, and most importantly, nobody owes you anything for doing gift art.

As for putting art where people can find it... e621. Browsing Fur Affinity is not convenient, and Twitter is even worse. I'm not going to go into the specifics here, but e621 is the most user-friendly depository of furry art, and the source links take people to one of your profiles if they want more of your art.

Of course, I've thoroughly failed on every platform so my advice is dubious at best.


----------



## EffiEvilmeow (Jan 22, 2022)

zigmenthotep said:


> So here's the problem: nobody wants to see your art. So the question becomes not how to get people to see your art, but how to make them want to see your art. And the answer to that is two-fold: Make art people want to see, and put it somewhere they can find it.
> 
> Fur Affinity gets around 14,000 posts per day, and Twitter an amount that is so big as to not be worth looking up. They're both good places once someone's found you, but getting "discovered" is incredibly difficult.
> 
> ...


Yeah this is pretty much my experience thus far. FA is really hard to navigate since you cant really browse or sort post very well. And my submissions usually get like 30 views. Also only NSFW posts seem to get any attention. I just got upload permissions to e621 so I'll see how that pans out.  

I also post at reddit and that seems to get some attention, but users don't really check out your profile or other posts there.

Actually posting here at the forums has been pretty great! People have been so warm and welcoming here.

Thanks for your advice! Great insight.


----------



## EffiEvilmeow (Jan 22, 2022)

KhramChee said:


> I'd say don't be afraid to try new websites and apps.
> I found that DeviantArt wasn't working for me anymore so I switched to Furaffinity. It is quite slower to grow here, but once you get some traction it stays consistent.
> Other sites I'd recomment trying out are Twitter and Telegram (chat app).


Yeah, I've been posting on FA, Twitter and reddit. Reddit seems to get most views since you can target the audience better in different subreddits. Although people don't really check your profile for other works in reddit that much. 

I also joined discord today. Haven't joined any servers yet though so recommendations are welcome.


----------



## zigmenthotep (Jan 22, 2022)

EffiEvilmeow said:


> Yeah this is pretty much my experience thus far. FA is really hard to navigate since you cant really browse or sort post very well. And my submissions usually get like 30 views. Also only NSFW posts seem to get any attention. I just got upload permissions to e621 so I'll see how that pans out.


From my personal experience, posting to e621 resulted in a direct increase in traffic to my FA account, like I've gotten more watchers in the last month than the last year.

Actually, the reason I started uploading my art there was that I found myself searching for what I wanted to see, then following a lot of source links back to people's profiles. It's unfortunate that using another site containing only a fraction of the content is the best way to browse Fur Affinity, but that's how it be.


----------



## KhramChee (Jan 25, 2022)

zigmenthotep said:


> From my personal experience, posting to e621 resulted in a direct increase in traffic to my FA account, like I've gotten more watchers in the last month than the last year.
> 
> Actually, the reason I started uploading my art there was that I found myself searching for what I wanted to see, then following a lot of source links back to people's profiles. It's unfortunate that using another site containing only a fraction of the content is the best way to browse Fur Affinity, but that's how it be.


I had been considering posting on e621 for a while, but I don't draw nsfw that often, would it still be plausible to post my regular art there anyway?


----------



## Stray Cat Terry (Jan 25, 2022)

Dear zigmenthotep has pointed it out, that's right!

I'd like to emphasize yet simplify my opinion from my experiences:

If you want to be quickly acknowledged, don't do what you want to, but do what people want to see!

This is kinda cruel but it's also the reality we're facing, because of-course-of-course stuffs which are already handled above by other users.

It may likely stress you down(or not) having to force yourself into what you aren't really hooked into. But as what you're focusing here is to get noticed by others, that becomes a higher priority than your saticfaction on your progression.

But of course, it's always better if what you want and what the crowd want has more aspects in common!

However, of course.. This is not the only way to progress as an online artist! Yet this particular tip is by far the most 'fitting' to your aim--getting noticed by audiences faster, if not the fastest--as I suppose!

Good luck, dear EffiEvilmeow, fellow artist! Ow<☆

There are alternatives, but they would lean more or less towards your own satisfaction in the process than the quick success to being noticed. UwU


----------



## zigmenthotep (Jan 25, 2022)

KhramChee said:


> I had been considering posting on e621 for a while, but I don't draw nsfw that often, would it still be plausible to post my regular art there anyway?


Yeah, e621 has lots of SFW content. It doesn't usually do as well, but still benefits from the advantages of the sire, EG robust tagging system.
They even have e926 as an exclusively SFW frontend.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 25, 2022)

For Twitter, it really does come down to posting consistently.

More than anything, consistency is king. This means 2 things; don't skip more than 3 days of posting and post what you want to be known for. It also helps to actually be GOOD at drawing. I see some trash artists get popular, but that's rare and they usually have over 2000 uploads in like a year. If you're actually good at drawing, you should see numbers roll in after a few months of just regular posting.
That's all it boils down to is mileage and skill. If you're not good, get to work (and be honest with yourself). If you're new, just keep moving.

I know fuck all how FA works but that site seems generally shit for everything getting traction.


----------



## JilTheArtist (Feb 22, 2022)

Judge Spear said:


> For Twitter, it really does come down to posting consistently.
> 
> More than anything, consistency is king. This means 2 things; don't skip more than 3 days of posting and post what you want to be known for. It also helps to actually be GOOD at drawing. I see some trash artists get popular, but that's rare and they usually have over 2000 uploads in like a year. If you're actually good at drawing, you should see numbers roll in after a few months of just regular posting.
> That's all it boils down to is mileage and skill. If you're not good, get to work (and be honest with yourself). If you're new, just keep moving.
> ...


fact is, not anyone has a free time to produce that ammount of things to show, so I guess that someone like me that posts once in a month is doomed to be small and not considered...


----------



## JilTheArtist (Feb 22, 2022)

In some platforms, there are some exploits that you can use to make people see your page, like give llamas in DeviantArt. I was sure there could be something like it even here in FA, but I'm not finding anything like it other than give likes and interact with the platform even passively


----------



## Judge Spear (Feb 22, 2022)

JilTheArtist said:


> fact is, not anyone has a free time to produce that ammount of things to show, so I guess that someone like me that posts once in a month is doomed to be small and not considered...


If you can't produce more than one image a month, art is going to be a very very difficult thing for you in general. Metrics should be the furthest thing from your concerns if this is the case.


----------



## sushy (Feb 23, 2022)

JilTheArtist said:


> In some platforms, there are some exploits that you can use to make people see your page, like give llamas in DeviantArt. I was sure there could be something like it even here in FA, but I'm not finding anything like it other than give likes and interact with the platform even passively



If you want my attention, giving a llama is not the way to go. I am not sure how it works for other people.


----------



## JilTheArtist (Feb 23, 2022)

sushy said:


> If you want my attention, giving a llama is not the way to go. I am not sure how it works for other people.


For personal experience llamas in DeviantArt works so much more than expected


----------



## mischamisch (Feb 23, 2022)

Honestly, I'm a new member too, and I've gotten most of my watchers through complete accident. I have noticed three things: 

-Having my own art as my profile picture leads to a small increase in watchers per day, so people are probably navigating to my gallery after seeing it. 

-People_ definitely_ zero in on their own tastes, and I get watchers whose interests align with my PFP ( so currently, primate sonas and OCs ). If I have a positive interaction ( e.g. commenting! ) with someone who has an interest in that, especially if it's on a piece of theirs relevant to that interest, there's a much higher likelihood they'll click through to my gallery and follow. I don't seek out watchers like this on purpose, though; I only have so many hours in the day. 

-Pieces of mine whose species is less frequently posted on FA will in the long-term get more views and favorites than species who are posted constantly, even though in the short-term they get less attention on the front page. 

Also- watched you!


----------



## JilTheArtist (Feb 23, 2022)

mischamisch said:


> Honestly, I'm a new member too, and I've gotten most of my watchers through complete accident. I have noticed three things:
> 
> -Having my own art as my profile picture leads to a small increase in watchers per day, so people are probably navigating to my gallery after seeing it.
> 
> ...


thanks a lot for those advices!


----------



## JilTheArtist (Feb 23, 2022)

It's kinda weird how the FA forum and the FA website are not so linked that if I have to make people see my FA gallery by the forum I have to put the link of my gallery and stuff


----------



## Ziggy Schlacht (Feb 23, 2022)

Something I'll add is, in light of 14,000 new posts a day, it pays to have a distinct style. Doesn't need to be extreme, but needs to be recognizable. That way the people who _see_ your art remember your art.


----------



## Fluxbender (Apr 21, 2022)

JilTheArtist said:


> It's kinda weird how the FA forum and the FA website are not so linked that if I have to make people see my FA gallery by the forum I have to put the link of my gallery and stuff


I noticed this too! This makes it hard for people to find my art on this site through my posts, unless I link it my signature (there's a reason why I'm not which I will describe below). What is up with that??

I can sort of see how to get traction on DeviantArt but I have no idea how to get views on FurAffinity. Where do I even start? My only FA submissions are currently, well, NSFW versions of some of the pieces I have on DA. I could put my other art from DA there too but... is it even worth it to have duplicates of the same thing on multiple sites? Do I just spam art on Reddit (some people get a lot of views/comments doing this)?



zigmenthotep said:


> So here's the problem: nobody wants to see your art.


There is a dude that made 2.3 million selling a painting made from elephant poop. Someone out there wanted to not only see but buy elephant poo art, just like there's a niche for all of that weird diaper/inflation/etc fetish stuff, so I figure no matter what you make someone out there's gonna want to see it. The main problem is: how can you get it to them/make it 'accessible' for them so they can see it? To that I have no idea.


----------

